# Corn Attack



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

A buddy from work's son killed his first deer over the weekend, Dad told him to be very careful when approaching the deer to be sure it was dead, he took dad's advice. Turn on your speakers if possible. And watch all the way thru.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That ain't right. Little man was creepin on that ol buck. LOL


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

O man that was funny right there! Congrats on the great buck my the way!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

haha! that was awesome!

poor kid little guy, all his ninja sneak skills were thrown out the window on that one! good stuff and congrats on what looks like a nice buck!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Hilarious video congrats on your sons buck.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh man that is priceless!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

lol.....that is 2cool. Bet he had to clean his drawers on that one.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

The best part is it all happened spontaneously. They had no idea the feeder was gonna go off, perfect timing though!!


P.S. The buck is a 13 point.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

At least he didn't shoot!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*deer*



mstrelectricman said:


> At least he didn't shoot!


deer was lucky he only got shot once.....poor kid.. great times though!


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Danger corn*

You couldn't have timed that any better with a remote control corn feeder. Great buck. Bet your proud of him. However he may shoot you when he turns 18 or so and you show this video.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

That was hilarious! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

That's to funny I know one thing I prolly would of shot him again lol


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

His dad said he made sure the gun was unloaded. Scared Dad too he flinched on the video.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> haha! that was awesome!
> 
> poor kid little guy, all his ninja sneak skills were thrown out the window on that one! good stuff and congrats on what looks like a nice buck!


Well said I needed that it has been a long day and I was waiting to get the **** scared out of me!
I am still laughing!
Thanks for sharing and not spoiling it!


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats hilarious


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

FISH TAILS said:


> Well said I needed that it has been a long day and I was waiting to get the **** scared out of me!
> I am still laughing!
> Thanks for sharing and not spoiling it!


I was waiting for the screeming witch to show up too!!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Priceless!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Funny stuff


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Now that is funny stuff! I don't care who you are!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats hilarious, I bet he had to change his drawers.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words...

this is priceless!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That is too funny... Can only imagine how scared he was when that feeder went off, startled me too. Couldn't have timed it any better!


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

That's pretty good, nice buck!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome video. Send that one to americas funniest videos!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

10


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry cant help but laugh. Congrats on the buck. Be sure to safe that video.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very funny video; congrats to the kid on his nice first deer.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing good thing he did not shoot it in the butt, when that thing went off.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Greenie for you! Hilarious!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*camp story*

That is a story that will be told around your camp fire for years to come. Loved it.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Had to go back and watch again... still funny as heck.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... !!! Awesome! Poor guy.



mstrelectricman said:


> At least he didn't shoot!


Yeaaaah. That's what I was expecting. I had a client out once ... a grown man ... that sprayed one with lead to make sure it was dead. Said he "figured if it was still alive it'd get up and run with all the spraying rocks a bullets around it". Ture story. Swiss cheese.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Priceless!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

That will be a campfire legend and better if you have a feeder motor set up on a remote for that special moment. Beau


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

too funny I guess he had to clean his pants out before he could clean the deer


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

HAha thats greatness!!! Happened to my hunting partner years ago as he was reaching down to grab a hogs leg to drag him out from under feeder.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's funny! Nice.... Brett


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> A buddy from work's son killed his first deer over the weekend, Dad told him to be very careful when approaching the deer to be sure it was dead, he took dad's advice. Turn on your speakers if possible. And watch all the way thru.


Had to bring this one back from a few while back.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ha! That was funny!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang that was funny!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Greatness! LOL


----------



## BuckBuilder1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! Sounded like a rattler at first. I peed a little..........


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Priceless*

That was priceless!!!! Even my wife enjoyed that one: right after she said "poor little guy!"


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice!!! lol.. Thanks for sharing...


----------

